# lets see the diesels



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

show some pics of your diesel pickup and what mods you have done to it....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does this count? lol




















Drove this one for a while too..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It'll be a day or so until I can get pics. 06 2500 Dodge ext cab 4WD, Powered by a true diesel. Cummins FTW! I've not done anything to it but the previous owner added step rails and a bed cover.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ is that what you travel the south east in?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i will get pic's of mine soon.. uhm jon not really what i had in mind but yea it can count...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> yea i will get pic's of mine soon.. uhm jon not really what i had in mind but yea it can count...


just wanted to fit in 





:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ^ is that what you travel the south east in?


No, that's my personal truck. The one I live in is a 09 F250 crew cab Powerstroke.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

09 powerstroke! wow u do make good money!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish I had the money the owner has paid in repair bills, it's a company truck. I wouldn't own one. This one has right at 200K on it and has left me stranded on the side of the road 6 times.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll see if i can get mine cleaned up and snap some pics in the next few days. Nothing special, just a 99 f250 4x4 7.3 PSD with a few add ons. Not the fastest diesel by any means but it does have a good amount of low end power and is extremely reliable.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a lil video of mine! rocking dual 6" MBRP stacks, ppe tuner, ppe boost valve for right now. got autometer phantom 2 gauges in a triple Pillar pod to keep an eye on things!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HOLY COW :rockn: My sticker pecked out a little bit............


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

2006 Cummins 2500 4x4

mods:
exhaust, chip, levelin' kit, 35's










then the pic of my main reason for havin' it:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

love the dodge.. especially the blue


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

99 Dodge 3500. 1st pic on the dyno. small injectors, hot rod inject pump, fass pump, 5 stage box on level 1 and a slipping clutch 5in stacks, gauges to watch it all. 355hp 807ft/lb.

2nd pic 7in stacks, bigger injector, bigger turbo, intake, 5stage box & 9level down loader. big dual disk clutch"no slip", stronger valve springs. haven't gotten back to the dyno yet.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

smoke blower gotta question. how much boost u running.. i'm thinkin about puttin a bigger turbo on my 06 cummins thinkin aboutputting head studs on... and i want get bigger injectors and a fass system and eventually goin to upgrade transmission cause an automaic dodge transmission will grenade with to much power in front of it...


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm running mach 4 "150hp" injectors with a high tech turbo 62/71/13ss. it's gated at 45psi. it alittle laggy on the bottom after about 10psi it will rocket up and hit the gate. I need to stud mine, but i want to get a cam and work the head over and o-ring it all at once. then twin turbo it.:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea the o-ring is it just the head or the block to. cause me and my dad's race motor we o-ring both.. twin set up would be sweet...


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

most say to o-ring just the head for street use. O-ringing both or "Fire ringing" is more for compition use from what i have read. no one will say how well fire rings hold up on the street. O-ring will hold 100psi with studs just have to make sure the head and the block is flat and not warped.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

heres my 12valve cummins...

















heres my new rims ^


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

heres one more...i love this one lol


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Its in the background. 

2007 6.0L powerstroke CrewCab King Ranch, Spartan tuned, Autometer gauges 14.07 in the 1/4


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sharp turck. Got a 2005 6.0 that hates when ther air filter is dirty but other than that runs like a dream. Airaid intake, gibson exhaust and SCT tuned.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

diesel's rule, the best thing is you dont have to put your floor mats in the trunk. ala Toyota


----------



## blacksmoke08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres my truck... 8" lift 38" MTZs 310hp spartan tune... Lots of other stuff


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

blacksmoke,
You do away with all the egr stuff and the filter cleaning? We got a 08 and thinking about getting it spartanized. Also do you got the dashdaq? Whats your mpg like?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's what I call my daily driver. It's a company truck that I drive between 400 and 700 miles EVERY DAY. It's an 09 with 210,000 on the odometer.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

It's not mine but my Dads 07 3500 megacab cumins, fully loaded right up to leather.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Do any of you guys in the MS area know of a diesel shop that can tune a SCT chip. I bought my truck used and the dealer didnt have the tuner.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

does the truck have the program installed? Try calling spartan diesel, they are in NC but are very knowledgable on SCT's and powerstrokes


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Just picked up my first diesel last monday! 2010 F-250. I am back offshore now. I miss it lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

My daily driver. Ford Excursion 4X4-7.3 Liter. A 2001 with only 60,000 miles, yes, only 60,000 miles. 

Not many mods, more so just a big ole work truck.


10" lift
39" Mickey T's
4.56 gears
Enough speakers and amps to kill your first born.
Engine stock.....for now, not sure which direction I want to go with it yet, or might just leave it dependable.




















Not diesel but Propane powered ! Old faithful on 49's powered by a Vortec 350. 
This bastard will climb anything. Crappy cell phone pic from last weekend at Muddy Gras South.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here is mine 4 in turbo back exhuast, banks ottomind tuner , banks high ram, banks cold air intake . saving some money for some more go fast goodies....


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man now I'm REALLY wishing I had bought a 4x4 and desiel!!! Oh well! lol.. still lovin my new Dodge!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Question for the few of you that have stacks. i have a 07 dodge 3500 with the 5.9. How much drone does the stacks give at highway speed. This truck is our daily driver and just don't want excessive noise while driving to vacation or ect. So i'm trying to figure out which is the best way to go out the back with a 5" straight pipe or some stacks?

What do ya'll think that have experiance in this?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i hate to say this but i am anti stacks ... i dont like the way they look and you have to cut a hole in your bed .... but thats just me


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

walker said:


> well i hate to say this but i am anti stacks ... i dont like the way they look and you have to cut a hole in your bed .... but thats just me


Yea I don't care for the stacks either, a little to rednickish for my taste. I'm sure the guys that have'em could really care less how I feel about them. LOL


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i really like the looks of the stacks but thats what i'm worried about with loosing the bed space. plus i like to blow smoke into the face of drivers that look like they need a make over .:rockn: 

next question being anyone got there's straight piped. and is it too loud for a family ride?


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a powerstroke straight piped an its loud but with all the windows up no need for anyone to complain about the sound in the inside of the truck


----------



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

This is my 05, it has an 8" suspension 3" body with 38-15.50-20's on 20x12 Rockstars. It has 5" Bullydog turbo back exhaust,Airaid intake, Bullydog programmer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a BIG DODGE! :rockn:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

got my new rims n tires on..


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

The best picture i have of the truck. If you can't tell everything has thawed out here. :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08beast said:


> The best picture i have of the truck. If you can't tell everything has thawed out here. :nutkick:


haha... dang... those front end's are really heavy.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^ that they are. i tried to use the good ol' hemi to pull it out first and it was a big joke. in the end had to use 2 tractors to yank it out and then one of them to pull it to the top of the hill. lol after that i spent a hour at the car wash trying to clean the front end out.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep dually's don't go threw mud very well..lol


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i ran mud grips on the front of mine for yrs. if i could keep it moving it would do ok, but once it started to dig in it was over. hahaha.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

heres mine 06 f250 stroke. 5" turbo back straight, programmer, air intake, egr delete kit


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good lookin truck fonte.. i think my next truck will be a ford with the scorpian diesel


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks walker this is my other truck but its just an f150


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Looks good! Sure is alot of black!! haha...


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

my new tow rig, 95 12valve. i love this thing already and i've only had it since saturday lol. needs some body work and a paint job but runs and drives awesome.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you cant beat those 12v ... i'm kinda lookin for an ol 12v myself for a project i'm thinkin about starting


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my 2001 3500 6x6 6-speed. Its got a Comp Box with Drag Code, Industrial Injection VP44 Hot Rod, FASS, turbo work, K&N intake, 4" Exhaust, custom 12 button clutch, 2.5" levelin kit and now on 285's. Built to drag a sled 300' and farther.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good looking dually Swamp Star. You just can't beat the sound of an ole goat.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

99 dodge ram 4x4 diesel


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Eight said:


> Good looking dually Swamp Star. You just can't beat the sound of an ole goat.


 
Thanks it has taken a long time to get it where it is now but it does sound good when your shiftin threw the gears.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, my uncle had a 5-speed 24v and it sounded good when he would shift.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

*My F350*

Sorry the pics suck because they were taken with my old phone but heres my 05 f350 with programmer 5" exhaust, intake, injectors, etc. They pics were taken before the new injectors though..Eating dodges ****ing chevys....:nutkick:










And they said i couldnt turn over 22.5 semi tires haha:rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont have current pics yet but i will post some when i get some. I bought a 99 F250 PSD 4x4 short bed extended cab. Has over 245k on it and still runs freakin awesome. She can still roast the tires. I put a custom intake and cut the muffler off. Waiting to get my dual 5" aussie stacks and my edge juice with attitude.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

99 f250. 4" mandrel bent turbo back w/ 5" tip, 4" intake, dp tuner with 60t, 80e, 120r, lope idle. 4.5" lift, 37x13.50r22 Kumho KL71s, 05-07 badges, bumper, grill, and Harley headlights.


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

new wheels look awesome man!!

sharp lookin dodge! I should have bought a 2500 instead of the Hemi.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks polaris425. Good looking cummins c.r. harmon


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Derk, you have the same truck as mine. I'd like to upgrade my grille. You say thats an 05 grille? Did it fit right in or you have to do some modifying? I'd like to keep my truck black and white, no chrome anywhere. I like your lift too. Do you like it that tall or want taller? Im tryin to decide how tall to go without sacrificing my mpg.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Hey Derk, you have the same truck as mine. I'd like to upgrade my grille. You say thats an 05 grille? Did it fit right in or you have to do some modifying? I'd like to keep my truck black and white, no chrome anywhere. I like your lift too. Do you like it that tall or want taller? Im tryin to decide how tall to go without sacrificing my mpg.


Yea it's an 05-07 grille. It has the same 4 bolt holes up top but at the bottom you'll need to use zip ties unless you want to change the panel. The 05-07 grilles are a pinch taller so you either have to put the 05 bumper/brackets(that's what i did) on it or trim the lower portion of the grille to fit your current bumper.

I love the height of the truck. It sits pretty level, about 1/2" taller in the rear. It sits up good(the hood is eye level with me and i'm about 6'), but not too high to where you couldnt pull a goose neck or fifth wheel. The guy that fabricates the lift is running the same lift i have and pulls a 38ft tag a long camper. The lift gave me lots of clearance. Even with the 37s i have plenty of room at the inner fender wells. I had to barely trim the plastic lower valance on my bumper and i have a slight rub on my leaf springs at full lock on the steering. From my understanding just about everyone has slight rubbing issues on the leaf springs with 37s unless you have enough negative offset. If you put too much negative offset your wheels/tires will be sticking way out and then you'll have to worry about rubbing your inner fender and bumper even more. If you were running 35s i doubt you'd have any issues.

If you'd like some more information feel free to PM me. I can tell you where i got my lift and also give you some tips about the 05-07 front end conversion.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks alot for the info! Yea I basically want to do the same thing you did to yer truck to mine. I even want to do different mirrors too. I will pm you.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem. Yea forgot to add in the picture post that i had 08 TT mirrors. I absolutely love them. If you pull trailers at all you'll fall in love with them. They allow you to see everything going on behind you.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea i got the cheapie mirrors. I guess they are sport mirrors or somethin. Superduties should never come with sport mirrors. I need real mirrors. I do haul a lot with mine but i heard the power tow mirrors are pricey. I do like the turn signals built in too!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought the mirrors that came on the xl series trucks. My truck is an xlt but didnt come with power mirrors. The xl 08 mirrors are not power and do not have the signals which was fine with me but i agree they look sweet with the signals in them.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

yea and i bet the xl mirrors were way cheaper than the power mirrors. You get them from ford or aftermarket? Mine are already power mirrors but just not tow mirrors


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

They're from ford and don't remember the exact numbers, but they were a good amount cheaper than the power mirrors w/ signals.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Do they telescope? I dont know if i could get rid of the power mirrors. I like them too much so id probably foot out the money for the power tow mirrors.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea they telescope out a good amount. If you already have power mirrors maybe you could search salvage yards and find some a little cheaper? Just an idea i know they'll be proud of them at ford.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

this is my 03 D-max. it has 4" magnaflow turbo back, bully dog shift enhancers, 17" hummer wheels,banks big head wastegate actuator, tuned with EFI live


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice dmax!


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you. you've got a good lookin truck too. Good thing you've only got new badges and not the 6.0 those motors are a nightmare


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

chubbs34 said:


> thank you. you've got a good lookin truck too. Good thing you've only got new badges and not the 6.0 those motors are a nightmare


I would have to disagree with that one. I have had both the 7.3 and I have the 6.0 and have not had any more troubles out of one over the other. Only major issue with the 6.0 is ford didnt put as many head studs in it as the 7.3. Set of ARP solves that. Injectors and egr are issues too but it is just as common on any other diesel truck. I have read on here about several of the guys with cummins on here having to do injectors and all as well. (Not putting the cummins down because it is a great engine. The dodge will fall apart around the motor lol) In fact, I know several diesel mechanics who prefer the 6.0 over any other motor because they are lighter and make WAY MORE POWER. I dont have a whole lot done to my truck and I have NEVER been out run by a cummins or a dodo-max and i have raced plenty that have way more motor mods than i have. Not trying to **** anyone off, just putting in my .02


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

i have an uncle who has a f550 who had the motor pulled at 11,000 miles and several other buddies with many problems. If they were successful why was there a huge law suit between navistar and ford for warranty work. not to mention ford is on their third new diesel in about eight years. just food for thought


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks chubbs34

I think the 7.3 was the best diesel engine ford put in their trucks to date as far as reliability, but they too will have some issues. I've heard some people that dislike the 6.0 power strokes because it had left them stranded many times, always had issues, etc. Then again i also know people that have had very little issues with them. I guess it depends on who you talk to and the reliability/longevity of the 6.0 depends on how it was tuned, or atleast that's what i see a lot of.

Maybe ford can prove itself with the new 6.7L, they sure do need to step up the engines in their super duties. I've already heard of it getting mid 20s mpg. I hope for ford's sake that they got this engine right. If they got it right maybe i can afford one second or third hand 5-10 years from now:bigok:. Until then my 7.3 has never let me down


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^^I think most of it is how you drive them. I know guys with 6.0's and the one with a lot of problems drive the living sheiat out of them.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The only bad thing on the 6.0 is problem of lifting a head. But thats usually ONLY if you mod the crap out of it. People stacking chips and makin wayy too much boost. If you leave the 6.0 stock, it will last a long time. Ford and navistar made it so it would perform for a long time and make tons of power in the stock form. When I was lookin for a diesel i was just gonna stay away from the 6.0. Didnt want to take a chance of gettin one and find out the head gasket is about to go. Thats pulling the cab and all that crap. Not to mention the parts to fix that prob were almost a grand. Other than the head prob and egr prob they are well built power making engines. I would have bought one if it already had the head studs and egr done. So far my 7.3 has been bullit proof except for the EBPS sensor tube gettin plugged and rusting in two. I'd love to have the new 6.7 Ford. Hope its a homerun hit. Ford makes pretty much the best truck ever.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

No need to gets so defensive chubbs...Im just stating my opinion. I too hated 6.0s until I owned one. I talked to a few diesel techs before deciding to get one. One of which is a nationally know high performance builder. All said the 6.0s were great motors except for the studs and egr. It all boils down to how you drive it though. I know people with 7.3s, cummins, and dodo-max's and if not tuned right, none of them last. As of right now, i have 120k on my truck and its putting around 700 to the ground and making 39lbs of boost and only issue i have had was the injectors one time.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Injectors are a sensitive unit. You will be replacing them sumtime. Lots of oil pressure goin through them and engine oil changes are very important to save them.​


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

what's up with "dodo" ?


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont know...Im a ford person and a buddy of mine is all about a chevy. He is always talking about how good duramax is so thats just the name i started using to **** him off and it just stuck so thats what I call all duramaxs...more or less a habit now.. To be honest though, I love chevy's transmission and i have to give it to the dmax, they are fast. Theres one around here that I raced several times and it is the ONLY truck around here that would stay with me. It really just depended on which one of us hooked and got the jump


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im a big ford guy and never liked any GM products. I call them durashits. This is ford country no bail out needed! A friend of ours has a dmax and he thinks its the bomb. It does run good atleast thats what everyone says. Of course hes had tons of rear end probs and his truck cant handle a plow that is made for a powerstroke. He has had front suspension probs since that plow is made for a real truck with a straight axle like a ford.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah fords had pretty good success with trucks lately?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea im glad Ford is up there in reliability. Of course all the manufacturers have their probs. Right now im just glad most American manufacturers are up on reliability and seeing those jap imports losing their reliability. I will root for GM compared to the jap cars. American made is the way to go right now. But I will bleed blue till the day I die. I even got a Ford tat so im serious hahaha.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

2000 F250
Ranch hand front bumper, 16.5 warn winch, KC lights, Airraid intake, Superchips programmer, 5" stacks


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh theres the bumper I need! Where you get that bumper?


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

a local place here in Baton Rouge. Ranch hand has a website where I believe you can find a dealer by you. It's the best way to protect the front end of your truck. I had to weld some plate onto the frame of the truck because the winch wanted to take the bumper off one time but the bumper never cracked or twisted. They're solid.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my new ride 2003 dmax wit only 70,000 on the clicker. first diesel and cant wait to turn her up a bit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! I wish I had bought on deisel.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

this the only one i could find but its 04.5 i say that cuz they changed the motor half way thru the year i have banks ram air dual 4 inch exhaust egr delete and edge with attitude factory bose with a 12inch shallow mount fosgate 12 and a 1000 watt fosgate amp and billet grill


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

heres my tugger..02 350 7.3 PSD , prgmmr,intake straight pipe and so on..


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Great looking truck linkage! How much lift and what sized tires? Love the way it sits. I'm kind of partial to white superduty's for some reason though


----------



## tdd005 (May 30, 2010)

csmith how solid would you say it is when you smoke a deer at 70mph


----------



## tdd005 (May 30, 2010)

i used to know a guy that had good looking stacks i thought i didnt like untill he took them off


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

derk said:


> Great looking truck linkage! How much lift and what sized tires? Love the way it sits. I'm kind of partial to white superduty's for some reason though


 
thanks, its 4" lift and 35x13.5x20 tires


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

So how do you guys think there going to look on the ol' dually?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

REAL good


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to get me a picture up of mine. I didn't even know this thread existed


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here is my new to me 09 king ranch 4x4 dually . the only pic i have . but will get some more


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what happened to the dodge???


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing i wanted a dually and found this truck at a good price and my truck payment only went up 22 dollars and they gave me what i wanted for my truck so it hit the road . i love the saddle leather and the ride .. power is ok fuel mileage decent . but a cold air intake , spartan tuner , and an exhuast will cure that problem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I Love the King Ranch package.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I looked at a few king ranches but they were proud of them for sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just have to look .. i looked for a while but was kinda picky cause i wanted low miles .. that can be like finding a unicorn ....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice find walker... When can i borrow it? Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres a couple pics of mine. Quadzilla Adrenaline 180hp programmer, Dynamite Diesel 65hp injectors, intake, exhaust, In The Shop At This Moment Getting: performance valve body & heavy duty torque converter along with rebuilt tranny.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment dodge.bmp


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Nice find walker... When can i borrow it? Lol


 
guess i can put 1/2 in steel plate all the way around and add a couple 50 cal's . ship your way broski


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> guess i can put 1/2 in steel plate all the way around and add a couple 50 cal's . ship your way broski


I seen several 350s with .50cals mounted in the back of them while I was in Iraq... They had suburbans over there with plate mounted inside of the doors/body along with some thick bullet proof glass....do it that way so it still looks nice lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice lookin trucks. Love the powerstrokes. I will try to get a pic of my 99 7.3 up. Just put some 6in dual miter stacks on. Sounds better and looks good. What kind of mpg are you gettin with yer 7.3 with 35's linkage?


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I will have to get some pics of mine tomorrow I just finished gettin my 6" miter cuts put in. I just gotta slide them about 3" forwards tomorrow and bolt um in, it got dark on me and my shop (the driveway) isnt lit up to well.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

07 Classic Duramax. Pretty much stock besides a fingerstick/blocker plate. All the normal goodies as well.....tires, toolbox, brushguard, audio system and spray-in liner.

Pre-toolbox, brushguard and at the time I was running 295s


















Goodies and 285s


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is mine I still didnt have time to finish um today but here is what I got.









Here is my custom stack covers HAHA....


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

thats a one of a kind right there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If the hemi sells quick I have a few picked out




























Fords both have the 7.3L in it, dodge has 5.9

The top one is the one I really want.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the top truck too. I wanted a crew cab but settled for a truck just like the white ext cab. I love my superduty. Should have bought a diesel yrs ago. Has tons of power and so reliable. I got over 251k on mine and still goin. Just added some Miter cut stacks like the truck above. Makes it sound a lot meaner. If you get one of the 7.3's do the donaldson airfilter set up. It helps a lot. You can hear that turbo scream.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Go with the CC stroke and never look back.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice finally found 1 i see


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah not to good of a picture but only one I have at the moment. I pretty sure I have a boost leak but can't find it. But no problems other than that, that I have found. 

I gave 16,500 for it 2005 lariat 4x4, power everything (dual seats, windows, locks, rear window slider), spray in bed liner. 172,000 miles when I got it on 7/22 now has 1744 00. 

Good luck on finding a good one jon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well someone found a good one, the top one sold...  and the second one, owner said a guy was suppose to come get it today or tomorrow. Both of them are Lariat 4x4's. Both around $10,000. Around 200K miles on them. One was a 2000 and the other a 2003. 

The dodge is a 99, not sure how many miles waiting on a reply. But, it looks clean in the pics. It's loaded & they want like $7000 for it. I expect it to have over 200K miles too but, that should be nothing on a 5.9 Cummins.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Its really nothin on any newer diesel. I have had to replace every acessery on the front of the motor of my Cummins and they all hit at around 200k-210k luckly I have a very very good connection at O'riellys. 


That isnt a bad price though for a truck like that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well 99 sold too. Suck.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang you ain't having much luck.lol


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I know where a 01 dodge is 3500 cummins 4x4 6-speed ext cab. With a good bit of work done to it you can own.................................. Hell its even got stacks in it..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dually or no?


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Dually. Its my truck. I found a D-Max I want and cant have 2 trucks sittin in the yard.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah I dont need that much truck!! haha..


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

A truck is like a boat, there never big enough... HAHA.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my 03 duramax wit full skids front to back and a big ol bumper. stock except for cuttin the muiffler out and putting a tip on it.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's mine.... 08 crew cab long bed 4x4 3500HD. 4" MBRP turbo back straight pipe with DPF delete, PPE Xcelerator, EGR blocker, PCV re-route, billet grill, ARE bed cover, leveling kit, 305/55-20 Pro Comp Xtreme AT, 20x9 XD Badlands.....


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I did a little work to my truck recently...
4.5" lift w/ 37" Nitto Trail Grapplers & a Spartan tuner w/ DPF delete


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats a nice lookin 6.4 you got there.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on that how you liking that spartan


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you on powerstroke.org? I could have sworn I've seen that truck on there. 

Great looking truck


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i miss my 3/4 ton d~max.. it was black and black inside.. had an 07 z71 new body style.. bought it new.. didn't get to do any mods to it.. had it 2 years then lost my job and while looking for a new job, i traded it in on a 2005 dodge ram 3/4 ton.. but now i'm hooked on dodge.. 



camobruteforce said:


> Here's mine.... 08 crew cab long bed 4x4 3500HD. 4" MBRP turbo back straight pipe with DPF delete, PPE Xcelerator, EGR blocker, PCV re-route, billet grill, ARE bed cover, leveling kit, 305/55-20 Pro Comp Xtreme AT, 20x9 XD Badlands.....


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

walker said:


> x2 on that how you liking that spartan





Brute650i said:


> Are you on powerstroke.org? I could have sworn I've seen that truck on there.
> 
> Great looking truck


Yeah I'm on there, good site. There is A LOT of info on there.

Walker, 

I am very happy with the Spartan tuner. The truck definitely runs now :flames:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

did you see an increade in fuel mileage if so how much .. think i'm about to invest in some spartan love before to long


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's some of my '06 CTD 6 Speed Sport. Not a bunch done to it, Wilson Thrasher Intake manifold, Bullydog Trple Dog w/Outlook, and Straight exhaust. Rollin on some 315s





































Doing some some heavy pulling!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey way bad do you want a cold air intake for your truck i need to sale a few of my dodge goodies .. it a banks brand new in the box .. if your interested holla at me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good lookin dodge! you should plasti-dip the rims! haha.. murder it out.


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks 425! I like my chromes to much to black wheels. I'm real funny about black wheels, they have to be the right wheel on the right truck to look good for me. I do like the Black Chrome look though!! :147:

I may be into the Banks walker. I'll be in touch.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

WAY BAD said:


> Thanks 425! I like my chromes to much to black wheels. I'm real funny about black wheels, they have to be the right wheel on the right truck to look good for me. I do like the Black Chrome look though!! :147:
> 
> I may be into the Banks walker. I'll be in touch.


aight


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

walker said:


> did you see an increade in fuel mileage if so how much .. think i'm about to invest in some spartan love before to long


I did the tuner at the same time I put my 37's and lift on so It's hard to tell. I am getting right at 14mpg running the 210 tow tune. I was only getting 14.5mpg stock....


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

99 F250 4x4 7.3. I installed MBRP's Smokers Kit which is their 4"turbo back system with dual 6" miter cut stacks. Luverne nerfs, Removed the stock airbox system and put on a donaldson airfilter set up. Has Recon LED smoked cab lights. Bedliner over the wheel wells, inside of the bottom part of the doors and the door sills. Gonna be puttin 4" or 6" lift on it with bigger tires, miter cut rain caps, headache rack, custom made bumpers and different grille. LED tail lights, turn signals and different headlights. The list will get bigger probably. It always does. Has over 253k on it and still rollin coal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't beat dem 7.3s!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Amen! I was sold on a 7.3. I was even lookin at the old 7.3 IDI's. I will rebuild this truck probably before I buy a new one.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

NIce truck BleednGreen!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Way Bad, I saw your truck the other day.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is my 2000 f350. Napa 6637 air filter mod, 2.75" front leveling kit, updated headlites and grill (ebay specials)...The rest is pretty much stock....New trans at 205,000...Now sits at 227,000 and that ole 7.3 hasnt missed a beat!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice 7.3 outskirts. That thing will keep on goin. Mine just turned over 253k and still hauls butt.


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Eight said:


> Way Bad, I saw your truck the other day.


Oh, yea. Where at? I'm on Benton Rd. a lot. I live off of Brownlee. I wouldn't doubt if it was above the set speed limit as well.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

WAY BAD said:


> Oh, yea. Where at? I'm on Benton Rd. a lot. I live off of Brownlee. I wouldn't doubt if it was above the set speed limit as well.


 
and rolling coal too :flames:


----------



## Leroyc (Sep 29, 2010)

05 6.0 2.5 lvl kit, 285/65r18 nitto terragrapplers, silverline 4" duals, sct w/idp tunes, aem intake, egr blocked off, full sun coast tranny, hids, pioneer 6 disc 7" touch screen, jl 500.1 amp, jl w7 10" sub, and tripple gauges


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats a nice Blue Oval, I love the look of duals Rolling coal! Those tires look like Mud Graps though :confusion:


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

walker said:


> and rolling coal too :flames:


Nah. Unfortunately right now the stock clutch won't hold anything more than the tow/eco tune, and there's no coal rolling on that setting :greddy2:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

leroyc-are the nitto tires like what you got any good? Price good?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it might have been on Airline. And yeah wasn't no coal rolling, I would have noticed.lol:bigok:


----------



## Bullfrogjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Heres my baby

03 ccsb dmax. Way too much to list. The sole reason my brute force has been broken for soo long.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dang bullfrog i thought you were goin to take the sled home with you in that 2nd video .. what class you running ??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> leroyc-are the nitto tires like what you got any good? Price good?


they are good tires, lil loud for some ppl that don't like the wine on the road but i like them. I have the trail grapplers, step below the mud grapplers imo, on my dually and i can only here the wine if the radio is down/off. lol. and my 295/70/17's cost me about 1885 time i had them put on.. but keep in mind that i had to have spacers for the rear duals. the six tires themselves were 1450 when i ordered them.. still had to have them mounted and balenced when they got here tho. so a good 1600 for the tires mounted and balanced. hope this long winded explantion helps for ya :rockn:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

bullfrogjohnson - one of these day i'm going to hook my dually up, only hope i can do half as good as that thing is doing. nice work man


----------



## Bullfrogjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

walker said:


> dang bullfrog i thought you were goin to take the sled home with you in that 2nd video .. what class you running ??


Thanks man. I pull in the 2.8 class.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Bullfrogjohnson said:


> Thanks man. I pull in the 2.8 class.


they aren't very many diesel truck pulls in my area there are starting have more and more .. that 2.8 class thats a highly modded class correct ? nice truck have you ever took it the strip or put it on a dyno ??


----------



## Bullfrogjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

walker said:


> they aren't very many diesel truck pulls in my area there are starting have more and more .. that 2.8 class thats a highly modded class correct ? nice truck have you ever took it the strip or put it on a dyno ??


Yes the 2.8 class is a highly modified class. Haven't taken it to the strip in a long time,back when it was still a street truck. Ran a 12.6 @108. I dynoed it early last year and it made 741hp. I have since changed the Turbo, gears, and tuning. Should put down around 850hp + now.

My best friends Dmax which I built the engine in just ran a [email protected] Its a street truck that he drives everyday and it dynoed 943hp. I am proud of that truck.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea that is impressive anything over 700 the owner should be proud


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Bullfrog that baby is BAD!


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

here is my 2006 duramax its got a 6" fabtech lift ,magnaflow turbo back exhaust, edge juice with attitude programmer, s&b cold air intake, 18" kmc xd series wheels and 35" nitto trail grapplers. also an in dash 6.5 radio with nav and rear back up camera. i love this truck !!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just keep hearin about the Nitto tires. I love the tread on them. But I know they are pricey.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^But they do look good.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed. I heard hancook is good and cheaper.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the nitto tires and from what ive priced there cheaper then others that get around the same miles out of them, the nitto's wear good from what ive seen and heard!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I got the Fierce Attitudes on my f-250 right now. To me they look like a mud grappler or a mtz. So far they are quieter than they toyo m/t my dad on his f-150.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Who makes the fierce attitudes? Or is fierce the name of the company? Never heard of them.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I think good year or dunlop makes them.


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a set of nitto trail grapplers on my silverado 2500 hd (35x12.50-18) and so far I don't have any complaints they wear good and sent to noisy I've got about 18,000 miles on them now and they arnt half wore yet plus I bought them off eBay as a package deal of 4- tires and 4- kmc xd series wheels for 2,100 sent to my door the name of the place is rimzoneonline.com I believe.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

How do they ride?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I will have to check them out. I think I can get by this winter without new tires. Guess we will see.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ive put 44,000mi on my 35x12.50 grapplers and still have another good 8-10K of life left. That includes spinning them lol they are the best mud tire ive owned performed well in all conditions ride good and im impressed with the wear. Just keep them rotated every 5K because the tend to wear unevenly. I highly reconmend them I got my for $1,200...my friend bout the same size in a cooper discovery and he paid $1350 ( which he does much like ).


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

2004 Cummins
Full Billet 48re by Goerend
62/s475 Twin Turbo Setup
Wicked 120hp injectors
Wicked cp3
Airdog 165 with Hellman tank sump.
Smarty stacked with pressure box
Custom Intake horn with grid heater delete
5" TB straight pipe into 7" tip
ARP 2000 Head Studs
2.5 Levelin kit 
305/55r20
20x9 black incubus wheels.

Heres a older pic when I had the single stack in the back and before the rims and tires.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Love the Dodge! Nice!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet Dodge!


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a pic of my little diesel.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet dodge, got to love rolling coals....and nice kodiak Bigbrute.

I swear that one day soon my f250 will be rockin a built commonrail.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks!! Its alot of fun.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If I had the money Id stick a cummins in my F250 to. I have no complaints with my 7.3 though still rollin with over 254k!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I got a lot of complaints about mine. Its got the ever under powered 5.4 in it. 

Small blocks in big trucks with big tires don't do well. But all the ladies at school seem to like it. Plus I won't ever have to buy another big truck to hall all the toys with, unless some fool decides to total it.

My dream is a twin tubro CR with a built Allison behind it.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Eight said:


> Well I got a lot of complaints about mine. Its got the ever under powered 5.4 in it.
> 
> Small blocks in big trucks with big tires don't do well. But all the ladies at school seem to like it. Plus I won't ever have to buy another big truck to hall all the toys with, unless some fool decides to total it.
> 
> My dream is a twin tubro CR with a built Allison behind it.


Why a built allison? A build 48re does better..


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im dun with gas powered trucks for hauling. Diesel is the way to go for sure. My 84 Ford E250 4x4 460 van used to be my hauler and it sucked gas wayy too much. Like 6mpg or worse. But **** it runs good and did great at mud runs hehe.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish I was done with them..I figured an allison because a six speed would be better for what I plan to use the truck for.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I will keep my muscle cars and panel truck for goin fast and lookin good but diesel is what Im stayin with when it comes to towing.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally I don't like cars. I can't ever get comfortable in one. Now a truck on the other hand is like riding on a cloud for me.

Diesels are the only way to go for when towing. There is a reason all the big rigs are diesels.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I like drivin my cars too. Nice and cozy. My truck is cozy too but the cabin is so big. A diesel vw would be awesome to have.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah it would be. Modern cars are just to small for me. I like stretching out and being able to move around.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here is a 0-60 off idle run with just SCT tuner running canned street tune

http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3059046890101709537rzMMEY


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

D R O O L!


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

06 dodge ram mega cab...cummins diesel..custom alligator seat inserts..doesnt do too much mudding its just too purty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!!! I love the dodge desiels!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice Fords! I like the first one with stacks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ Yummy!!!! (These are from SEMA 2010 BTW)











and a sick lookin FJ just had to share it


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow some sweet rigs! That Ford and FJ are sweet! That Dodge is wicked with that dually front end!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I might have to see about getting a MIMB Booth next year at SEMA 2011!!!

That would be :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell ya! A big Brute in the back of one of them big trucks would be awesome haha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dual front tires looks stupid to me but i would drive it any ways.. the white ford isss sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Nice Fords! I like the first one with stacks!


 Those aint stacks, these are stacks! Its dark out but you get the idea


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The first ford truck stacks are nice, the one below that are too small. I got 6in dual miters on my superduty and they are just right. Those stacks are too big to me unless the truck is jacked up really high wit huge tires. They dont look proportional. I HATE trucks with stupid single stacks! Especially when they are the diameter of a 5gallon bucket! :aargh4:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Well mine are 8" with 45 degree cut. I went with them cause I have semi 22.5 tires and wheels on my truck so its 6" wider in back then a stock dually. 6" stacks looked small and not proportional.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Eight said:


> I think good year or dunlop makes them.


 Built by Kelly tire corp.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its all about bein proportional. I want to get the rain caps for my miter stacks. So **** pricey! $124 a piece from iowa80.com. They look so sweet!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

im not a big fan of the ole flappers myself, i dont like bull haulers either though and alot of people do. So i think maybe Im wierd


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

anything from iowa80 is gonna be $$$$$$$$$$$$$ but, it's the coolest place ever if you ever have the chance to stop in there..... :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Would you guys know where else I can get miter rain caps? Iowa80 and black cloud are the only places I see them. I agree its pricey but so much chrome! If I had a big rig they would have thousands of my dollars haha. I almost bought bull haulers for my stacks. But mbrp didnt have a kit with them in it. Just the miters. The miters grew on me and i love them now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Made my sticker peck out.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just took it a few days ago. 









What I've been usin it for besides my daily driver.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Doin what she does best....


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

here's some picks of my 05 cummins working , playing, hauling my old camper and now the new one


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I didnt get stacks for mine so i can haul a truck camper.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 1998.5 Cummins 2500

12" Lift, 39.5 Pitbulls, AEM intake, 4" turbo back exhaust, & Edge Juice w/Attitude

My daily driver...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Those ^ stacks are sweeeet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Custom 6" Carbon Fiber Gorilla kit it said....



















"A custom 6-inch carbon-fiber Gorilla exhaust stack kit from Dynaflex Products"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hate to know how much they cost... I'm wanting miters for the green dodge. Had bull horns on the last truck.


----------



## gmcz71502 (Aug 29, 2010)

2.6 Daily driver.


----------



## gmcz71502 (Aug 29, 2010)

gmcz71502 said:


> 2.6 Daily driver.


 95 12valve 
5x14 injectors
66/71/16 turbo

02 NV5600 6-sp
Soutbend dual disc 4250 plate load
4.10s
315/75/16 Goodyear MTR


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

saw that black stroke before. it was at a booth at the trucking show in louisville ky a few weeks ago


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

5in ehaust ts chip huge air filter stage 2 injectors


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

My 06. 35" Geolanders, and an Nfab pre-runner light bar on the front.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jrpro130 said:


>


 WHAT! That is SICK :rockn:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

thanks!

6" top gun short arm lift with 1" spacer, 5100 shocks, psc brace, etc. 37" toyo's on 20x10 monsters...got quite a bit of man hours in that beast!

It's a 6.7 manual too...love it!


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

my old d max! been through about 6 owners since ive sold it. I would love to have it back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow ! Nice bowtie!


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

2007 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ AW MAN. I LOVE Ram trucks! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

How much does it coast for the stacks?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> thanks!
> 
> 6" top gun short arm lift with 1" spacer, 5100 shocks, psc brace, etc. 37" toyo's on 20x10 monsters...got quite a bit of man hours in that beast!
> 
> It's a 6.7 manual too...love it!


 
truck looks sickkkkk! i remember seeing it in person ,im a ford guy but thats a dodge that would change my mind esp since its a manual:bigok:


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

2005 Dodge Ram 3500= 10in. custom Top Gun lift that was stretched to a 12. lift, 39.5/14/R20 Pit Bull Maddog tires, 20in. Fuel wheels, ATS tranny/ tourque converter, billet in-put/out-put shaft, billet fly wheel, AFE intake, 4in. straight pipe exhuast to a 8in tip, boost fuller, water methonol injection, air dog fuel pump, smarty/Dr. performance programer, and some other mods I like to keep to myself.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ofcbanks has a beautiful truck jrpro is nice but ofcbanks has the truck i want and setup perfect for my style


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

How much do stacks cost???


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is the most current pic of my truck on the day of my Little brothers wedding. A rare time me and my truck are actually all cleaned up haha. I bought my stack system by MBRP for a little under a grand. It was their full stainless 4" turbo back exhaust with their smokers kit that has dual 6" miter cut stacks. One of the best things I've done to my truck. You can buy just the stack kit for like $500 if you already got an exhaust. 









Here are my stacks. I want to get the rain caps for them. The truck sounds really good with them. Deep tone and the turbo whistles really good especially since I also have the DIY intake on it.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Here is the most current pic of my truck on the day of my Little brothers wedding. A rare time me and my truck are actually all cleaned up haha. I bought my stack system by MBRP for a little under a grand. It was their full stainless 4" turbo back exhaust with their smokers kit that has dual 6" miter cut stacks. One of the best things I've done to my truck. You can buy just the stack kit for like $500 if you already got an exhaust.
> 
> View attachment 6964
> 
> ...


so its a little under 1 grand to buy it and have it installed?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well the exhaust/stack kit was like $963 from ITP Diesel. I think they go by Sinister Diesel now. I do all the work to my vehicles so it saves me money. I dont know what someone would charge to do a full exhaust with stacks. It was pretty easy. Actually the hardest part was cutting my down pipe out cause you got to cut most of the exhaust pipe off to get the down pipe off. I used a sawsall. The stack brackets that came in the kit are junk! Looks like a 4yr old made them. I will eventually get better ones made or just buy some billet ones.


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

Thanks lilbigtonka, I love the truck. I just added the exhaust and programmer recently and it really woke the cummins up. Only thing different now is it has n fab step bars which I would replace with amp research steps if I had the cash. The truck looks lower with the step bars, but the fiancee couldnt get in very well with out them. I am also going to get a brush guard here soon ( hit two deer in the last month, thankfully no damage was done though) and build a whistler intake.


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

This is my daily driver 06 3500 CTD










This was my daily driver for years and now it's my weekend ride. 95 2500 CTD


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

My 04 super duty.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> ofcbanks has a beautiful truck jrpro is nice but ofcbanks has the truck i want and setup perfect for my style


Yea he has probably 10k more in mods than me...if not more! lol. That suspension is 4x what mine cost! If I had more cash I'd do 10"..I've been talking about it but it's a lot of cash....and I want 22x14's anyway lol


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I havent posted on MIMB in awhile. So here is my ride. Its a (2010 Mega Cab,) H&S Mini max, H&S Maxx Flow Intake manifold, H&S EGR-Cooler delete, AFE Cold Air Intake, 5" Flo-Pro Turbo Back Exhaust with the DPF delete. 4.5" Fabtech lift with upgraded Bilstein shocks, 35" Toyo M/Ts and 20" KMC badlands.

































And she isnt a parking lot queen either!!

































And finally a video.
[ame=http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii58/madppcs/?action=view&current=IMG_1614.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think mine is already in here...but its changed some so here it is again. 1998.5 Dodge 2500, 14" lift on 37's (11" suspension + 3" body), 5spd tranny and custom NP271d transfer case with high angle drive shaft, 4" turbo back exhaust w/6" black chrome stacks, Edge Juice w/Attitude, AEM cold air intake, Pusher intake horn, DAP 125hp injectors....i know I'm forgetting more. *coming soon- tunnel ram intake manifold, bigger turbo, head studs, water/methanol injection, kevlar/ceramic clutch, aftermarket lights....and take off the 3" body lift

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE DODGES! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well just ordered my Devils Own Stage II Water/Meth Injection w/high pressure upgraded pump


----------



## beef (May 2, 2011)

Isn't mine but it bailed me out a few times...:haha:

Cummins, 6" lift, two programmers...no exhaust except tip...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.

:bigeyes:


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

that is just a little over the top. not much though. lol:eek2:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> that is just a little over the top. not much though. lol:eek2:


 Lmao! Very sweet truck.....And here I was all this time thinkin mine was big since I can stand under the mirrors and they clear the top of the menu at Sonic lol.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

99' F-250 is mine, right after it got lifted. Put air bags on so now no saggy rear end. :34: 6" Rev Tech susp. lift 37" Toyo's 4" exhaust from turbo back edge chip. One hell of a stereo system. The other one is a 02' Tahoe (wifes rig) Love the fact they've been paid for for years!!!!! No payments....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

2007 classic dmax 6" procomp on 37" toyos with 22" jesse james lawless wheels only performance right now is mbrp exhaust hoping to get a programmer for income tax thinking about efi live heard lots of good things or maybe bully dog


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good i really like the rims.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mines the blue one cleaned up and new rims my buddy sold me for $200. My buddies with his new black rims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang you can't beat $200 rims! And I like the blue :rockn:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya that's what I thought.... I offered him $250 and he said $200.... Now there is some good negotiating skills. I really like the blue also, u don't see to many of that color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a nice blue. Sweet rims!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

brutematt750 said:


> Mines the blue one cleaned up and new rims my buddy sold me for $200. My buddies with his new black rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


How do you park? I thought my F150 was long but dang haha

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my new to me 06 F-350 its got a few things done but nothin like my old dodge. The 450 is a 01 4x4 6-speed I just bought to replace my 00 F350 4x4 6-speed work truck and I bought another 04 F-250 4x4 crew cab at the same sell. Im Ford poor right now with 4 PSD's.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> 2007 classic dmax 6" procomp on 37" toyos with 22" jesse james lawless wheels only performance right now is mbrp exhaust hoping to get a programmer for income tax thinking about efi live heard lots of good things or maybe bully dog


I like the lift/tire/wheels combo. Been thinking about doing the same to my 07 Classic Dmax.

Although I like the second pic better.......built S-10 with a Papa Johns delivery roof sign haha


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

My 08 silverado 3500...7" bds suspension lift on 35's...iron bull bumper with 12.5k winch.....lots of piaas....banks ram air intake...edge evolution programer....4" turbo back exhaust....


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

01 d max efi tuned 8 in lift on 37s 5 in exhaust intack blow off valve built trans atc


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

ThaMule said:


> Here is a lil video of mine! rocking dual 6" MBRP stacks, ppe tuner, ppe boost valve for right now. got autometer phantom 2 gauges in a triple Pillar pod to keep an eye on things!


I had the volume all the way up but muted. I took it off mute just as he hit the gas and my whole house and surround sound was roaring. my wife fell on her butt. shes giving me the stink eye and she said "YOU'RE NOT DOING THAT TO YOUR TRUCK!(cleaned up version) whahahaha! nice exhaust.


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

*My 07 F350 Outlaw*

A few pics of my other toy!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

09 Duramax. 6 inch fab tech. 35 toyos. 20 full throttle wheels. 4 inch diamond eye duals. 18 inch 4 inlet 6 outlet tips. Quadzilla stealth 2. (Temporary) EFI Live and built tranny coming soon. Lots of other little stuff and more to come


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

rolaj4me said:


> A few pics of my other toy!!


 
Love them outlaw editions:bigok: Not to many around here though.


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

ya it kinda fell into my lap a few years ago..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I had the volume all the way up but muted. I took it off mute just as he hit the gas and my whole house and surround sound was roaring. my wife fell on her butt. shes giving me the stink eye and she said "YOU'RE NOT DOING THAT TO YOUR TRUCK!(cleaned up version) whahahaha! nice exhaust.


That's pretty funny man! I didn't ask my wife, I just did it!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Lil better video of the stacks.


----------



## TanMan (Jan 27, 2012)

2005 Cummins, 6" lift and 37s, Edge Juice w/Attitude, cold air intake, straightpiped, etc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TanMan said:


> 2005 Cummins, 6" lift and 37s, Edge Juice w/Attitude, cold air intake, straightpiped, etc


LOVE it!


----------



## TanMan (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you lol


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

My basic F350. Daily driver for my better half. Level lift, EGR delete & BD controller.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Figured I would post a pic of my twins, both are 04's 6.0 4x4















Sent from my iPad using tapatalk


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

Here is my scrap iron.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2012 longhorn edition dually . stock .. waiting till i get a few more miles then going to do all deletes and efi live tune and some other goodies..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> 2012 longhorn edition dually . stock .. waiting till i get a few more miles then going to do all deletes and efi live tune and some other goodies..


What happened to the F-350? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sold that piece of crap !!! i couldnt pass a gas station in that thing .. drove it a year sold it for almost what i paid for it ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice truck!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> sold that piece of crap !!! i couldnt pass a gas station in that thing .. drove it a year sold it for almost what i paid for it ..


10-4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Deleted, Hot **** HS tuned 35 trail grapplers and much more to come


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I finally get to post here. Whatcha think about this stock beauty lol 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Newest pick of the cummins when I was bringing the rzr home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice I like the blue.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

If they total my truck I will no longer have a diesel...I didnt look at a real nice f150 today though!


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

My dirty '08 LTZ 4x4. 20" Eagle Alloy wheels and 33" Nitto Terra Grapplers. Factory torsion keys tightened to level it out.














http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff352/nickschindler/********%20with%20Paychecks/a97a1191.jpg


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

2000 7.3 Powerstroke 
37" toyo mt and 6" lift, gauges, etc..
























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Figured y'all could drool at this one.


Mike Harrah and His Detroit V24 - 71 Diesel Engine 3424 Horse Power - YouTube


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty funny to me--> I was looking at the Down South Off Road on their FB page and came across this pic. Im thinking nobody but me noticed (heck I almost missed it!) but that is my 2000 F350 in the background of that pic. I think she made my truck look pretty darn good!! It was Memorial day weekend as you can see by her choice of colors!! Cold air intake, 4" turbo back straight pipe and an edge programmer, 237000 miles and still running strong!!


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

2000 F250 on 35s.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

My truck, 1989 F350 CCLB 4x4 with the drivetrain of a '97 7.3l Powerstroke, its got 33" BFGs on it now though.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice nice !! i see your truck in your vids most the time!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol, you should see when I drive into a mud park, everybody stops and looks, probably waiting for one of my bikes to fall off, lol.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

The daily driver and the toys.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's my dd, 06 Cummins efi live by ATP, full billet sun coast tranny, 80% cp3, 100hp injectors, Htt 64/71/13, air dog 165, 4" pp lift, 35" mud grapplers, custom aluminum drive shaft with Spicer 1480 u joint


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Love that truck!^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ me too that is so sweet.


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks! Its taken me a few years to build it but am happy with it! Future plans are dual cp3's and 64/480 twins and bigger injectors


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Updated pics of my dmax did a sas 4link with kings in the front and lifted about another 3" on 38/15.5/20 toyo mt's with fuel nutz 20x12wheels
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 needs to post his new ride up in here..........compound twins 


he's got me in trouble now, as I happen to have the perfect turbo for doing a compound with the stock 35 sitting here on my bench, thus you know what's gonna happen when the Cummins goes in the 'burban...........:flames:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> jrpro130 needs to post his new ride up in here..........compound twins
> 
> 
> he's got me in trouble now, as I happen to have the perfect turbo for doing a compound with the stock 35 sitting here on my bench, thus you know what's gonna happen when the Cummins goes in the 'burban...........:flames:


Lol...

Ill get some better pictures but its an 02 24v nv4500, 3" lift 35s, 62/70 II over s471 with 120 II injectors. Hot rod vp44, edge/smarty etc etc. she's still a hog...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

pic wont load


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they are having problems, should be fixed soon.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

My current ride.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

05' F250 FX4 6.0PSD


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Lol...
> 
> Ill get some better pictures but its an 02 24v nv4500, 3" lift 35s, 62/70 II over s471 with 120 II injectors. Hot rod vp44, edge/smarty etc etc. she's still a hog...
> 
> ...


Jpro, nice I got te same truck just white 1998.5 with a 5 speed. Just upgraded the clutches to south bend clutches and doing my 8" stacks. What all u got done to this beast? Where ya lines going to for your turbo? In the cab? Nice looking truck bro! Once I finish mine ima post a pic of it


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Jpro, nice I got te same truck just white 1998.5 with a 5 speed. Just upgraded the clutches to south bend clutches and doing my 8" stacks. What all u got done to this beast? *Where ya lines going to for your turbo? In the cab?* Nice looking truck bro! Once I finish mine ima post a pic of it


LOL - it's a compound turbo set-up, meaning the turbo you see in the pic is the little one that is being fed by a larger one that hangs below it. 

Same set-up I'm going to do on the suburban with a 12v.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mcpyro3 said:


> Updated pics of my dmax did a sas 4link with kings in the front and lifted about another 3" on 38/15.5/20 toyo mt's with fuel nutz 20x12wheels
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


that truck looks good with tongue weight on it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Jpro, nice I got te same truck just white 1998.5 with a 5 speed. Just upgraded the clutches to south bend clutches and doing my 8" stacks. What all u got done to this beast? Where ya lines going to for your turbo? In the cab? Nice looking truck bro! Once I finish mine ima post a pic of it


Yea what JP said! 

It's got a lot done...aftermarket bumpers, Bedliner, b and w gooseneck, ats intake/exhaust manifold, 62/70 over s471, 4" tbe with 6" tip, 120 injectors, hot rod vp44, fass 150, gauges, south bend con ofe, edge/smarty stack, 3" lift 35s on 20" M***i hulks powder coated black, the rest I can't remember ATM but there's quite a bit done. She scoots but workin on changing the turbo to a super b for the secondary. We will see....going in the paint shop next week also


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea what JP said!
> 
> It's got a lot done...aftermarket bumpers, Bedliner, b and w gooseneck, ats intake/exhaust manifold, 62/70 over s471, 4" tbe with 6" tip, 120 injectors, hot rod vp44, fass 150, gauges, south bend con ofe, edge/smarty stack, 3" lift 35s on 20" M***i hulks powder coated black, the rest I can't remember ATM but there's quite a bit done. She scoots but workin on changing the turbo to a super b for the secondary. We will see....going in the paint shop next week also
> 
> ...


 

sweet....im in the process of making mine up there. ordered a fass bump 120 hp injectore smarty programmer, trying to see what one to stack on it....im wanting at lease 500-700 hp at rear wheels. my clutch is rated for 900. slow process but comming along. thinking about turbo upgrade later to. got the guages to watch it all. so little by little she gettting completed and i love them bumpers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

Jpro130 that's a sweet 2nd gen! and to crazycrakerz71 my buddy ran the edge drag comp with the smarty and it ran pretty good


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

500 is a great number to be at. Unfortunately I'm at 397 to the wheels. I need to do some major tuning. 

To hit 500 on a vp truck you are looking at a big single or twins and 200hp injectors...or more. I'm not looking for numbers just overall great dd with some power. I should be around 450-475 with the 120s and super b when I change that out. 

It just takes some time and a little money! 

Edit to add: good read but I don't frequent the forum. Talking about high hp vp trucks. 500 is a hard number to hit 

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58591


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it was a lil much that was with 3in blocks I just put 4in in it yesterday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

big_boat_fishing said:


> Jpro130 that's a sweet 2nd gen! and to crazycrakerz71 my buddy ran the edge drag comp with the smarty and it ran pretty good






Ima look into that edge. Thanks bro

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------



jrpro130 said:


> 500 is a great number to be at. Unfortunately I'm at 397 to the wheels. I need to do some major tuning.
> 
> To hit 500 on a vp truck you are looking at a big single or twins and 200hp injectors...or more. I'm not looking for numbers just overall great dd with some power. I should be around 450-475 with the 120s and super b when I change that out.
> 
> ...




Yea it is but I will try ma hardest to get there, I do research on a daily basis to see what I can do to get it there.....takes time and it ant cheap lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

P-pump 12V FTW! - VP be struggling where that P is just starting to stretch it's legs good!



I have a usable set of turbo's to compound for an honest 700-750 rwhp, but going for that # costs too much driveability, efficiency, and towing ability. - Just doesn't make sense to me. Instead, I'll run the HX55 I have as the primary under a modded stock HX35 w/ external waste gates; will make 480-500 and 1k-1200ftlbs + have instant boost from idle on with towing EGT's well in check.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Also just a thought, you can do the P-pump conversion on certain year 24 valves. I was thinking about doing it to my 99 but ended up selling it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You can p pump any 24v. Expensive, but if you want 700....that's the best option. 

I'd say edge comp ( don't waste your money on the drag...level 5 and smarty don't like each other for some reason) 200 injectors, and a 66 or 64 compressor wheel would be Dang close to 500

Don't forget head studs, Hamilton springs, push rods, coolant bypass, intake horn, and probably o ring or fire ring the head $$$$$$$$$


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A p-pump conversion costs more than a complete p-pump 12v, lol. 

Do they not offer EFI Live or similar for the 24v's? - Would make a lot more sense than stacked programmers.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh ok I thought you can only P-pump up to a certain year 24v. It might be expensive but like you said if you want serious power it's the way to go. 

Ricky - have you run the H&S Mini Max ? I was thinking about selling my Smarty Jr and getting that.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How much you gonna sale the smarty for?


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

No efi live is just for the 06-07 5.9 and the 07.5-09 6.7. Smarty makes a programmer called UDC and that's what the 03-05 guys are using, or Zeus which is a customized ecm but nothing for the early 24v


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

big_boat_fishing said:


> No efi live is just for the 06-07 5.9 and the 07.5-09 6.7. Smarty makes a programmer called UDC and that's what the 03-05 guys are using, or Zeus which is a customized ecm but nothing for the early 24v


Yeah, Ricky text'd me that. 

Said he likes his combo, super simple to flip between his DD, towing, and high-power tunes.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting there doing a lot of research. I'd be happy with close to 500 hp. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

My durtymax  idk how I missed this thread you guys got some sweet trucks!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I love the edge/smarty. 5 levels of power to chose from. I'm still messing with the smarty. Seems the only diff between 2/4/6/8 is how the power comes on. 8 it happens sooner than 2. I think the full power is still there though...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vince00 (Sep 29, 2012)

Picture i did from last night.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea I love the edge/smarty. 5 levels of power to chose from. I'm still messing with the smarty. Seems the only diff between 2/4/6/8 is how the power comes on. 8 it happens sooner than 2. I think the full power is still there though...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Probably due to the twins. Doesn't take a drastic fueling difference to make the peak power, but every step speeds up the spool rate.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Probably due to the twins. Doesn't take a drastic fueling difference to make the peak power, but every step speeds up the spool rate.


Yup! The smarty typically doesn't change much on the 98.5-02. Just boost fooling and fuel curve change. I can't wait to get the super b on! 

Truck is in paint now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

What color u painting it? U stacking that super b on another programmer 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> What color u painting it? U stacking that super b on another programmer
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


Same color. That silver metallic! Love it

Super b is a 57mm compressor wheel turbo  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

L


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------



jrpro130 said:


> Same color. That silver metallic! Love it
> 
> Super b is a 57mm compressor wheel turbo
> 
> ...


Ah lol. Thought u were talking about the programmer. I'm still running stock turbo right now. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

He will have the Super B 57mm in place of his stock HX35(he currently has an even bigger turbo than the super b though), but it is still his "little" secondary turbo, the considerably bigger s475 primary below it feeds into it. - Smarty tuner stacked on top od an Edge tuner. 

I will have a modified stock HX35 up top as my secondary, which will be fed from an HX55(72mm) primary below it. - Remote "AFC" knob on the dash & my right foot, LOL!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

What that turbos running? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Like price wise 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Jp how will I have modified stock turbo? Learning all new about this new to the diesel stage lol so I'm
Asking all questions I can 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

2010 with H&S minimaxx , AFE straight pipe & AFE intake


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ I came sooo close to getting those wheels instead of waiting on the back order for my AE 511's. 


Drew, start cruising & searching on cumminsforum.com, best site I've found. There are a couple companies offering compressor wheel & cover upgrade packages to step up the HX35 compressor side, but even in stock form there is a decent amount to be gained from porting the turbine housing some & opening up the wastegate circuit better. 


Compound twins is really an awesome set-up. You can easily go 400+ hp while still maintaining instant off-idle spool, stock driving manners with great fuel economy & great pulling power/efficiency. - There are several people running the stock turbo as their secondary with a S400 or S475 Borg Warner hanging under it as their primary. The BW's can be had for around $600-650 and are really strong/reliable turbos, then you can get the plumbing kits from a few places for around $1k-1500, pending the options you get.

Then of course, you have to deal with the trans/converter or clutch to handle the power.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok sweet, got the clutch to handle the power, that part I a t worried about, but tonight when I get into work I will b on the site searching, would love to twin turbo it and see what I can get out of that. Thanks for the info Jp now ima see what I can find on it. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------

Jp on the west gate, how u open that up? I know I've read more boost more power somewhere


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

There are threads on there about the wastegate & turbine housing work with good pics. - Basically, once you turn the boost up to a certain point your drive pressure(exhaust pressure between the head & turbo) can get too high & will kill the turbo in time. 

In stock form the wastegate actually only dumps the rear 3 cylinders, as the turbo & manifold are divided internally & the gate only connects to one side.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea I got the gauges to watch my egts. Won't let get no hotter then 1300


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not just exhaust temp, but exhaust pressure as well. - It can be a temporary gauge though(just a generic loose/not mounted pressure gauge), as once you get everything dialed in it's not necessary to keep track of it. 

I will have two boost gauges(primary pressure + total pressure), EGT, as well as a temporary drive/exhaust pressure.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*my tow rig 1996 12v cummins only bad thing its the auto (ats trans coming soon with custom grind fuel plate to # 100) already has all geages 4 inch turbo back duled under bed 4 inch (6 inch tips coming soon)3 inch tgc lift on 35 inch mud claws*

*got to love them old 12v cummins so much more power with just a lil bit of tweeks*


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The goat all that's left is 3" lift, pull All plastics off, repaint, 35s, and powder coat all bumpers! Can't wait 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## rmkking6 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is my 03 6oh it has studs egr delete 5" turbo back exhaust 190/75 casserly injectors with a modified pmax regulated fuel return custom tunes by innovative truck also has 4inch lift rollin on 35s
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

01' 5 speed, usual mods, airdog150, southbend 3250 D/D, edge comp, DAP 150hp injectors, afe stage II intake, 5inch exhaust, full gauges etc.... rolls on raceline renegade 8's wrapped in 35in toyo m/t's


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^nice truck I like it! I got the 5 speed to just put the south bend clutches in her last week, world of a differences that's no lift running 35s? 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

D-LUX said:


>


:rockn: love it. If you ever sell it I got dibs


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well truck is back from paint and turbo is off! Ill have some pics up in the next few days!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ^^^nice truck I like it! I got the 5 speed to just put the south bend clutches in her last week, world of a differences that's no lift running 35s?
> 
> 
> RACK DEEP BOYZ


thanks, its just a 2inch coil spacer up front no lift in the rear

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: love it. If you ever sell it I got dibs


Haha its not going anywhere buddy sorry, my dad bought it new January 01 and I got it from him in 09 after graduating..

Only plans for it are a bigger turbo that compliments the bigger injectors better and a interior update... all the stock plastics are falling apart and Id love to get it fixed up to look as good as it does on the outside


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet, I'm doing the 3" lift on mind with 35s, and mine to that cheap plastic dodge made don't hold up mines cracked to suxs. But I like it nice truck. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is my money pit


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

So clean ^^^ looks good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! - Love that body style; I got quoted on a loaded 2500HD d-max suburban....:bigeyes:....can't justify a truck payment equal to my house payment......


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Very nice! - Love that body style; I got quoted on a loaded 2500HD d-max suburban....:bigeyes:....can't justify a truck payment equal to my house payment......


That's y u buy with cash 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> That's y u buy with cash
> 
> 
> RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB
> ...


You got $72k laying around? - I ain't nearly "big baller" status, rollin hard in my $1k '95 suburban suits me just fine, lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> You got $72k laying around? - I ain't nearly "big baller" status, rollin hard in my $1k '95 suburban suits me just fine, lol.


Lmao. Bought old school not fan of them new diesels. I know my house note is 159 bucks more them my truck note on my gaser 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got some Questions for yall on the cummins owners. Im looking at doing the lift pump upgrade to supply the motor with more fuel. I seen the air dog system 150 and the fas 150/90 this is the lift pump with filters right? mines electric and im really looking into this to get it done. Whats yalls opinions on this? Jp u know? Jrpro what about u what u running in that cummins?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro is a fan of the Air-Dog set-ups, though I believe his new truck has a Fass. - Both seem to be reasonably good set-ups, but it's not something I've personally looked into much as the 12-valves don't have much issue with the stock mechanical pump. 

I will simply be doing a 100GPH carter pusher pump back by the tank feeding through a couple big filters & up to the stock 12v lift pump.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> jrpro is a fan of the Air-Dog set-ups, though I believe his new truck has a Fass. - Both seem to be reasonably good set-ups, but it's not something I've personally looked into much as the 12-valves don't have much issue with the stock mechanical pump.
> 
> I will simply be doing a 100GPH carter pusher pump back by the tank feeding through a couple big filters & up to the stock 12v lift pump.


I keep forgetting urs is a 12 valve. I've read a lot of info on both of them last night and they both are awesome. Both run the same thing just airdrogs 100 cheaper. Also do u remove the stock lift pump up front? Trying to get more horses out this ba boy and they said to make sure u cage lift pump before anything 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Do the lift pump ASAP, idc who's brand it is just make sure it's at least 100gph depending on h/p levels you eventually want I'd personally step up to a 150...

The stock carter pumps that mounted to the side of the block are garbage and tend to fail leaving low fuel pressure to the injection pump and eventually killing it... The key to keeping the vp44 pump alive is a lot of fuel flow at 15-20 psi


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

Stay away from aid dog. I have the ad165II and have replaced 2 motors in 3 years( out of pocket and horrible, horrible customer service). From what I've been hearing the ad over the last few years have been getting cheaper made. When my motor goes out again I am going with the fass 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Your having other issues then had our 150 air dog since 09 with zero issues..change the filters when needed and it does fine

How is the motor going out? Is the electric motor failing? The actual pump seals etc? I'm assuming you've seen the inside of it the pumps themselves are pretty robust and simple


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

The first motor failed due to diesel filling the motor housing. After a week of calling, voicemails , and emails I finally got ahold of someone to get a new motor. A little more than a year later a winding burnt up in the motor. I change filters regularly and have taken apart, gears are good and also cut apart a filter and no metal, so the mechanical parts are all good just bad motors

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I've had nothing but awesome from both companies. 

A few things to consider

Air dog is 1/2" line 
Has different wire and relay setup (not much diff but it is)
Air dog 2 has variable speed motor

Fass is quieter, 3/8" line, and different return setup. Has adjustable pressure (little easier than AD)

Either way you go I have has excellent customer service from both. 

Air dog I prefer because of the line size, ease of install with quick disconnect fittings, and variable speed pump. It's a demand style pump now with the air dog 2

For every positive story you'll always hear a negative. IMO I chose air dog for the above reasons but I have a fass 150 now. When it goes ill replace it with an air dog just because I want 1/2" line. I'm at the point of the hp where I am dropping down to 12psi wot. My old setup air dog 150 big line kit to the vp and fass fuel sump I was 17psi idle and dropped to 14 wot. 

One thing I will say, get a fuel sump. I don't care what brand but don't do the draw straw. It sucks. You'll end up with 1/4 tank issues. 

The install is easy. You'll remove every stock component. Fuel filter and lift pump. Then install sump and new lift pump. 

Also invest in fuel psi gauge.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The supply pressure & filtration are by far the two biggest keys to keeping the injection pump alive & happy. - IMO fuel filters should be changed at minimum every other oil change. They're far cheaper than what they protect.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> I've had nothing but awesome from both companies.
> 
> A few things to consider
> 
> ...


Got all the guages on my pod. Now trying to invest in a good aftermarket lift pump. Stock one ant cutting it truck dont have the power like I thought pulling my 33' camper. Trying to help that area out. Did y'all notice a big difference with the fass pump/air dog pump? 

Jrpro on ya fuel guage is it electric feed? Like fed by a sensor and If so where u have it feeding from? 

Also ur saying fuel sump. What are u meaning by this? 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Check out the fass fuel sump. They can be found on all the diesel websites. I use cumminsperformanceparts.com. Jamie over there takes care of us. He sells great stuff. 

My fuel gauge is electric. I have isspro ev2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Check out the fass fuel sump. They can be found on all the diesel websites. I use cumminsperformanceparts.com. Jamie over there takes care of us. He sells great stuff.
> 
> My fuel gauge is electric. I have isspro ev2


Where u feeding from? Meaning where is the sensor at on ur line? 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I split my line 10" from the vp. Just with a 3/8 x 3/8 x 3/8 tee. Then on the top used an adapter that is 3/8 fip to 1/8 mip


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

Jrpro. I agree with the good to negative comments. I have friends with ad and no problems and others that dont like fass. My problem is more of a customer service issue, that it was a week to get ahold of them and almost 2weeks to get the motor in. My pressure drop from idle to wot isn't as much as my buddies with the older ad150 pump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

big_boat_fishing said:


> Jrpro. I agree with the good to negative comments. I have friends with ad and no problems and others that dont like fass. My problem is more of a customer service issue, that it was a week to get ahold of them and almost 2weeks to get the motor in. My pressure drop from idle to wot isn't as much as my buddies with the older ad150 pump
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


I always just find that one person to talk to. I got lucky. I can't remember his name from air dog but he is super nice. Took care of me big time. 

I have 120 injectors and heavy fuel box so I drain that thing


----------



## big_boat_fishing (Jun 2, 2013)

OK ya the one I talked to finally got back at me on Cummins forum and am about to ditch the 90's for some 120's also. Beans diesel just came out with a sump that doesn't look hard to install. I am looking at that or go with Hellman's sump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> I split my line 10" from the vp. Just with a 3/8 x 3/8 x 3/8 tee. Then on the top used an adapter that is 3/8 fip to 1/8 mip


Ah ok. I put my sensor on the outgoing fuel line of the fuel filter. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Just trying to get more power for towing my camper right now, ill b up there later in my 500 hp range. Just want to be set up right I know ur set up right on ur truck. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Jpro130, any reason that you changed the secondary to a smaller turbo? And if you still have that 62mm I'd be interested in it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I traded the 62 for the 57. So I don't have it anymore. 

I didn't have enough difference between the small and big turbo so it had too much drive pressure. It had low spool up and max at 45psi

I have the smaller turbo now so there is way less drive pressure. It works as it should and spools up quick. Towing was nice this past weekend! I was enjoying only 1k egt and 5th gear towing at 70


----------



## Colossus (Sep 25, 2013)

here is my baby.......should be putting a 6" lift soon.


----------



## stangbang (May 5, 2012)

My 2011 Powerstroke. Basic mods are tuned, 6" lift, stereo, etc.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Had this 03 F350 for just over 11 years and 120K. Best truck I've ever owned. 6.0 A/T Lariat. Did the EGR delete/oil cooler/+ tuner at 100K. Never did the head studs.



Finally broke down and got a new one this last May.. '14 F350 Platinum 6.7. 
The old and the new;



Within a week, level lift, Hostile wheels with 12.50/35 Toyos plus a bunch of other stuff..



Then a Randy Ellis Design front bar with 4 Vision X Cannons.. Daaanng.. these puppies are bright!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freaking sweet :rockn:


----------



## Tncumminsguy (Nov 2, 2014)

2011 Ram Laramie 2500 Megacab 4x4 6.7 auto, Colormatched everything, Every light is now professionally painted/smoked. 35/12.50/20, 20x9 BMF novakanes. H&S minimaxx, Fass 150 titanium, S&B CAI, 5in TBE, EGR delete, just waiting to do studs. Been my baby since I got it new in 2010, and she gets worked


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Love it! :rockn:


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

My 1995 12 valve cummins. She ain't purty but she puts out. Fully built motor drivetrain. Motor work done is: Industrial Injection dragon fly 12mm pump with .120 holders, Bullseye s467.7/83/90 turbo, modified DFI 5x18 injectors, Haisley delivery valves, Hamilton 188/220 cam, Hamilton extreme duty pushrods, Hamilton 165lb valve springs, Hamilton locks and retainers, oringed head, 3 angle valve job, 3mm larger valves, ported and polished on the exhaust side, snow performance water meth injection, ARP 625 head studs, 14mm ARP bottom end studs, ARP rod bolts, fluidamper, PDI t4 manifold, S&B intake, FASS 220, South Bend 3850 dual disk clutch, larger billet input shaft. after the motor was built it was put on an engine dyno and made 728hp and the calculated torque was 1480lbs at the flywheel. There is a lot more things done but I didn't want to have yall reading several paragraphs. but I can honestly say I will never be done with her. its an addiction.


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

03 3500 cummins h/o banks 6gun 4inch mbrp k&n intake boost fooler boost elbow leveling kit 35s


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally got my dream truck... 2015 Ram 2500 Laramie Mega Cab 4x4 w/6.7L Cummins. Black out package. :drive:

This should tow my Jeep a lot better than the 06 half ton that I had. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally put her to work this weekend... Plenty of power!! Even got a little dirty.. was dirtier than this, but didn't get a pic.. Also used my 4x4 a little... Won't be using it much, as I really don't want to tear this thing up.. spent too much $ on it!! LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

got to pull my camper, traded my old flatbed gas burner even.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My son customized my truck a few weeks ago. I've been looking for a replacement for a week. I found another dodge 2500 4x4 on Craigslist and drove 3 hrs to pick it up.








I got one just like I had so I would have plenty of spare parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Good looking ride


----------

